# Professional Book Cover Design and Affordable Premade Covers



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello everyone 

Few words about my services at Bukovero. I am a graphic designer from Poland. I specialize in professional and unique book covers tailored to the needs of the self-publishing authors. You can read more on my website and see some of my works below. More designs can be found in my portfolio 






































The starting price for a cover is $300. If you are interested in my services, please get in touch - [email protected].

I also sell premade covers - please visit my shop.

I'll regularly upload new covers. If you interested in getting updates, you can like my Facebook page. Best to all of you


----------



## sugarhit (Feb 9, 2015)

I love your use of color and the range of covers you put out. Nice job!


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks sugarhit, as for the range this is why I love designing book covers - every new work is new story, new challenge and new lesson 

Some more works from my portfolio:




































]


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

New post on my blog: http://bukovero.com/blog/15-great-sources-of-free-photos-to-use-on-the-book-cover/

It's a list of great websites for free high-quality photos. You can find there really beautiful images that can be freely used on the book covers


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

That has to be some of the NICEST looking premade covers that I have seen in a long time.

I'm bookmarking for future reference. Nice work.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh man that Warehouse cover is like.... fantastic. Eerie yet beautiful in it's simplicity.

You've also got some real nice pre-mades too.

And your pricing for custom made covers is competitive but you're not undercutting yourself, which is great. =)

*Bookmarks*


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice work. Keeping you in mind for a cover for 2016. Are you okay with me purchasing a cover now and deciding on an exact title later?


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Steve Vernon, Navigator, J.T. Williams - thank you for your kind words, things are a little slow right now for me so it's very encouraging to read nice things like this 

J.T. Williams - sure, no problem, just get in touch when you are ready 

btw. if anyone will have a problem with purchasing through the website, you can just contact me directly and order via email [email protected].


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

New Twilight Book? Cover Reveal for George R. R. Martin' Winds of Winter?

&#8230; unfortunately only a new blog post about a little project I did for fun 

Click here to read more










It would be great if you let me know what you think


----------



## PaintedLady (Mar 27, 2014)

These are great!


----------



## mwiings (Jul 24, 2015)

bukovero said:


> New Twilight Book? Cover Reveal for George R. R. Martin' Winds of Winter?
> 
> ... unfortunately only a new blog post about a little project I did for fun
> 
> ...


I totally feel for the clickbait. The Moonlight cover looks really good and I would probably even pick it up. The Winds of Winter cover didn't draw me in as much but maybe its because there is nothing in the title to tie to the doorknocker. All his other titles had an image "directly linked" to a word in his title, if that makes any sense. Still love the weaving it into the W though.


----------



## Daniel B (Oct 7, 2015)

bukovero said:


> Hey, my name is Agata and I am a graphic designer from Poland. Below some of my works:


Very nice! The fuzzy edges on_ Immortal Game_'s top draws my eyes. Perspective trick?

Also like _Close Obsession_'s title.


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

@PaintedLady, @Daniel B, thank you 

@mwiings, thanks for your opinion. I spend some time finding a metal object that would not repeat motif from original covers (not a weapon, helmet, crown, vessel or shield), and would have some connection to the story. Maybe someone has a suggestion for a metal object that connects somehow with wind or winter and is not one of the things mentioned in the bracket?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, Agata--

I see I never gave you the official Writers' Cafe vendor welcome, so here it is!

Welcome to the KB Writers Cafe! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Note that members may provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread, and you may respond in a civil manner. Disputes between you and clients should be handled off site.[br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Navigator said:


> Oh man that Warehouse cover is like.... fantastic. Eerie yet beautiful in it's simplicity.


Agreed, it really jumped out at me when I opened the thread. And I thought the Bonecrusher one is _amazing!_

I think you should make a name for yourself on the darker thriller type covers and let the more arty literary fictions ones slide to the bottom.


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Evenstar said:


> Agreed, it really jumped out at me when I opened the thread. And I thought the Bonecrusher one is _amazing!_
> 
> I think you should make a name for yourself on the darker thriller type covers and let the more arty literary fictions ones slide to the bottom.


Thank you Evenstar, it's very valuable for me to hear what different people think about my desings. Thanks for the compliments


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

All-Seeing Books said:


> Stunning covers.


Thank you very much, it's great to get some feedback 

Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

Great covers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (May 25, 2016)

Your covers are AMAZING!


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Andie, sgbasu, thank you very much! It means a lot to me to receive positive feedback


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

New premade covers in my shop 

  

Also, portfolio update with the work I did for Bryan Neville's thriller book - Eagle and the Analyst.



Your thoughts are welcomed 

Get in touch

Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

After a short break, new premade covers in my shop 

  

I was quite busy with different projects recently, one of them was cover art for Nicholas Erik's space opera Adrift. See more in my portfolio.



Your thoughts are always welcomed, and if you're interested in customised cover, don't hesitate to get in touch!

Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Great covers! Bookmarking for future reference.


----------



## Nicholas Erik (Sep 22, 2015)

Just wanted to pop in and say working with Bukovero was great. Quick turnaround (less than 10 days) on a fairly complex cover that involved digital painting, and nailed what I wanted on the first draft. It's fairly difficult to find good space opera covers in the sub-$500 range. Bukovero did an excellent job that exceeded my expectations. 

Nick


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you Ruth, I hope to hear from you in the future, and thank you Nick for such great recommendation, it was a pleasure working with you


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

It looks like your site is down.  Or is it just my browser?


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Glen Krisch said:


> It looks like your site is down. Or is it just my browser?


Thanks for letting me know. It seems to work for me, I hope there were just temporary problems with the server? Can someone confirm if my website is working for them- http://www.bukovero.com/? If it doesn't work for you, could you write what browser and system are you using? I'd be grateful.


----------



## tvnopenope (Sep 14, 2015)

Your site works fine for me. Beautiful covers!


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

taliwrites said:


> Your site works fine for me. Beautiful covers!


Thanks!


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

I was quite busy lately with the custom works, so no premade covers update this time, but I wanted to share two of the covers I've made recently:

One of them is cover art for Rebecca Fernfield's upcoming dystopian story - Burning.





> I couldn't be happier with the book cover that Agata designed for my novel. It is truly beautiful and the response from everyone who has seen it has been incredibly positive. It certainly has the wow factor I wanted. Agata has a high level of expertise in this field, is easy to work with and very professional. I can thoroughly recommend her and will be commissioning more book covers from her. - Rebecca Farnham


The second one is book cover I designed for Drake Green's mystery thriller taking place in Bogota - Point of Control





> Bukovero designed the cover for my first novel and I couldn't be happier with both the artist quality, professionalism and prompt delivery. Working from a description of the plot and themes, the result I received is a top quality piece of cover art that perfectly represents the themes of my work. Highly recommended. - Drake Green


See more in my portfolio.

Would be great to hear your thoughts, and if you're interested in customised cover, don't hesitate to get in touch!

Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## Reaper (Nov 5, 2013)

Great covers, I really dig your Fantasy and Sci-Fi stuff! I'll bookmark your site for sure.


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Steven McKinnon said:


> Great covers, I really dig your Fantasy and Sci-Fi stuff! I'll bookmark your site for sure.


Thank you Steven, I hope to hear from you sometime in the future


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

After a break, new premade covers in my shop 

  

One of my recent projects was another cover for Rebecca Fernfield, for her upcoming dystopian thriller 'Primitive'. See more covers in my portfolio.



Thoughts? If you're interested in customised cover, don't hesitate to get in touch!

Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello, new premade covers delivery in my shop 

  

I was recently working on something a little different, book cover for a children novel, "Daisy and the Pirates". Really fun read also for adults!



See more covers in my portfolio.

Get in touch!
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm getting a virus report when I click on your site, Virgin says it's not safe?!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2017)

Ditto me.  Sophos says:

High Risk Website Blocked
Location: bukovero.com/shop-covers
Access has been blocked as the threat JS/RefC-Gen has been found on this website.


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Ugh, that's so awful, thank you very much for the info! I don't get any notification about this, I'll try to look into this problem (if anyone has some advice how to fight this, I would greatly appreciate!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2017)

bukovero said:


> Ugh, that's so awful, thank you very much for the info! I don't get any notification about this, I'll try to look into this problem (if anyone has some advice how to fight this, I would greatly appreciate!)


Contact your hosting company or check your management console to see if they have an antivirus scanner. You could also look at your files on your server to see if any changed recently that you didn't modify.

Does your site have any banner ads or other 3rd party content? Those can also sometimes be the source.


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you Anma Natsu, I've run few tests and deleted some suspicious files, could someone tell me if website http://www.bukovero.com/ is now considered safe by antivirus? (and please don't mind the weird look of the covers' shop, it's an updated template problem that I'll try to fight later!).


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2017)

It's still blocked, but it may take awhile for the scanners to update their DBs


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello everyone, I've updated my website with new premades, come take a look 

   

Get in touch!
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello, come and see new premade covers in my shop 

  

I've also updated my porfolio with the cover dor the second book in J.T. Allen series about Daisy Tannenbaum "Daisy in Exile".



And few words of reccomendation from the author J.T. Allen:


J.T. Allen said:


> From first glance, it's obvious the Bukovero website is well designed. You're dealing with a pro. Agata's portfolio shows range, style, sophistication, and immense skill. In my case, I asked for an off-genre cover, two covers in fact, to establish a series. I sent Agata a description and a dozen samples of covers I thought looked similar to what I wanted. Within days, she sent back the first draft of the first cover. Amazing. I asked for several changes and it seemed like I barely sent off the email and I would get back a revision. It was really quite thrilling, both to see the covers taking shape and to work with someone this good at their game. Honestly, I can't wait to write the next book to see what Agata does for the cover.


See more projects in my portfolio, and as always, get in touch if you're interested in custom cover!

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## A Dark Path (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm still getting a virus warning.


----------



## Seshenet (May 20, 2015)

David Brian said:


> I'm still getting a virus warning.


I was just there and didn't get a virus warning.

Your work is amazing! My favorites are the Boncrusher and Ripper ones, but they are all fantastic. Will definitely keep you in mind once I'm done writing my trilogy.


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

David Brian said:


> I'm still getting a virus warning.


Thank you very much for letting me know, I wasn't getting anything with three different scanners! I've checked some things, do you still get virus warning? Anyone?

Thank you Seshenet, that's great to read, I look forward to hearing from you!

In the meantime I've updated my website with new premade covers 

  

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2017)

Yes, I'm still getting one too:



> High Risk Website Blocked
> Location: bukovero.com
> Access has been blocked as the threat JS/RefC-Gen has been found on this website.


For me, its Sophos Endpoint blocking it. They have a form you can fill out to request a rescan: https://secure2.sophos.com/en-us/support/contact-support.aspx (hit Submit a Sample then Website).


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello, hello,

unfortunately I still haven't figured out why Sophos is blocking my website, but I've scanned it with dozens of scanners so I'm fairly certain it is a false positive. I've requested a rescan from Sophos so hopefully soon my website will be accessible to everyone.

EDIT: And now it is! Please come and see new premade covers in my shop 

   

I've also updated my porfolio with project I did for James Lawson's "Operation Nightcrawl". The author was looking for a subtle pulp fiction, old school vibe.



And few words from the author:


James Lawson said:


> Agata was fast, professional, and provided a great design. She adhered to the brief well, while also bringing in a few of her own ideas (which were enthusiastically embraced). This won't be the last time I use Bukovero Cover Designer.


See more projects in my portfolio, and as always, share your thoughts and get in touch if you're interested in custom cover!

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks like the rescan worked, I can access it now without a warning


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

[quote author=Anma Natsu]
Looks like the rescan worked, I can access it now without a warning 
[/quote]

That is an amazing news! Big thanks to everyone who let me know about this problem. Anma Natsu, I'm especially grateful for your help with figuring this out 

In the meantime, I've uploaded new premades in my shop 

   

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2017)

No problem and glad you were able to get it all cleared up


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello everyone, it's been quite some time since I've updated this topic. I was working on few different projects, but now I have free spots for freelance work in July. So if you're interested in customised cover, please get in touch!

Also, I've uploaded new premades in my shop 

  

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

bukovero said:


> Hello, hello,
> 
> unfortunately I still haven't figured out why Sophos is blocking my website, but I've scanned it with dozens of scanners so I'm fairly certain it is a false positive. I've requested a rescan from Sophos so hopefully soon my website will be accessible to everyone.
> 
> ...


Do I spot a Dragon Age reference there? "In War, Victory" with the Warden


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Annette_g said:


> Do I spot a Dragon Age reference there? "In War, Victory" with the Warden


Haha, yes, good catch! I look for inspiration in many different places ;-)


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello, today I wanted to share the cover rebranding project I did for Ted Neill series Elk Riders:






































Let me know what you think!

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## VMJaskiernia (Jan 7, 2014)

Wspaniałe!

I just got some new covers made, but for my next set I'll be in contact


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

VMJaskiernia said:


> Wspaniałe!
> 
> I just got some new covers made, but for my next set I'll be in contact


Dziękuję! I look forward to it


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Good day everyone, I'm back with new premade covers delivery 

   

I've also updated my portfolio with the cover I created for Tom Asacker and Shannon McCarthy-Minuti book - I am Keats: The Art of Inciting Chaos:





Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Today just quick update - I wanted to share the cover I created for Yvonne Carder upcoming fantasy novel - "Luminata"





Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello, new premade covers delivery 

   

I've also updated my portfolio with the cover I've designed for Ted Neill book - City on a Hill:





Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Good day everyone, new premade covers in my shop 

   



Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello, new weekly delivery of premade book covers can be found in my shop, come take a look 

  



Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, guess what, new premade book covers in my shop 

  



Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello, hello, new premade book covers delivery 

  

Thoughts are always welcomed 

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## C. Gold (Jun 12, 2017)

Very pretty covers. Definitely bookmarking for when I hit the next price level.


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

C. Gold said:


> Very pretty covers. Definitely bookmarking for when I hit the next price level.


Thank you for the compliment! I hope we'll have a chance to work together in future


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello everyone, after a little break I'm back with the new premade covers. I'm also taking commissions for the second half of the year, so don't hesitate to get in touch if you're interested in the custom cover. 

   

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi, today I wanted to share two book covers I've created for R. A. Crawford sci-fi series PULSE. The third book is coming!

 

You can see more of my works in PORTFOLIO 

Cheers!

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Today portfolio update with the cover I designed for Ted Neill children's book - "Jamhuri, Njambi and Fighting Zombies"



More of my works in PORTFOLIO 

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

New premade covers in my shop 

  

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

New premade covers delivery 

  

As always, please get in touch if you're interested in the custom cover! 

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

New premade covers in my shop 

  

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow. You have some great covers! Best of luck with your business.


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

SA_Soule said:


> Wow. You have some great covers! Best of luck with your business.


Thank you! Best of luck to you too


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello, new premade covers delivery 

  

I've also updated my portfolio with the cover I've designed for Ted Neill book - Two Years of Wonder:



Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

New premade covers update 

   

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Portfolio update with the cover I've created for Mary Head kidnapping thriller - No Safe Place:



As always, please don't hesitate to get in touch if you're interested in custom cover 

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## GFXJames (Dec 22, 2018)

Really good work, congratulations. I'm impressed.


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

GFXJames said:


> Really good work, congratulations. I'm impressed.


Thank you! That's wonderful to read, especially from a fellow designer 

Also, some new premade covers 

  

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

New premade covers 

  

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello, new premade covers 

  

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## C. Gold (Jun 12, 2017)

Loving the death cover. Wish I wrote that type of genre!


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

C. Gold said:


> Loving the death cover. Wish I wrote that type of genre!


Thanks! You never know where inspiration will take you in the future, in any case you know where to find me


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

New premade covers in my shop 

  

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

New premade covers in blue 

  

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

New premade covers delivered 

  

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Premade covers update! 

  

Get in touch to discuss custom cover
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## Book Fan (Mar 19, 2017)

I must say, you are a really talented cover artist.


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks!

Usual premade covers delivery 

  

Get in touch to discuss custom cover
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

New premade covers! Check it out 

  

Get in touch to discuss custom cover
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

New premade covers  

  

Get in touch to discuss custom cover
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello there, it's your weekly premade covers update 

  

Get in touch to discuss custom cover
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

New premade covers! 

  

Get in touch to discuss custom cover
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, today I wanted to share a happy news - covers that I designed for Ted Neill's books have won an IndieReader Discovery Awards 2019 for the best cover design - in two different categories! Fiction and non-fiction. So check out the great books and get in touch if you're interested in the services of an award-winning designer   I've been quite busy lately with custom works, but I still have free spots open for August.

As always, I look forward to hearing from you 

 

Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello, hello, today I'm back with a portfolio update - the cover I've created for Michael O. Gregory sci-fi action book - Tors Odyssey:



I've learned a lot working on this project, I hope you like it. And if you're interested in a custom cover, just get in touch 

Get in touch
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

New premade covers 

  

Get in touch to discuss custom cover
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

New premade covers 

  

Get in touch to discuss custom cover
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Suprise, new premade covers 

  

Get in touch to discuss custom cover
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes, they are here, new premade covers 

  

Get in touch to discuss custom cover
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

New premade covers 

  

Get in touch to discuss custom cover
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow, it was quite a long time since I've updated this thread. I was really busy with the custom works (a lot of new covers are going to my portfolio soon!), but designing premade covers is a great joy for me that I've missed so I'm happy that I found the time to be back with them. You can find a few new covers on my website, more is coming!

And if you're interested in custom works, as always, please get in touch and I'll be happy to learn more about your project.

  

  

Get in touch to discuss custom cover - [email protected]
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

New covers on my website 

  

Get in touch to discuss custom cover - [email protected]
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Premade covers update 

  

Get in touch to discuss custom cover - [email protected]
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Premade covers update 

  

Get in touch to discuss custom cover - [email protected]
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Premade covers update 

  

Get in touch to discuss custom cover - [email protected]
Website
Premade covers
Facebook


----------

